# PIT BOSS PB700FB



## fatback sawyer (Oct 30, 2016)

DSC01039.JPG



__ fatback sawyer
__ Oct 30, 2016






I purchased the 700FB from my local Walmart for $396.00. A hundred dollars cheaper than anywhere else. Got it home, easy assembly with all the hardware that was quality stuff no cheap nuts and washers. I followed the mfg. recommendations for initial burn. The unit worked as advertised. Putting a rack of St. Louis ribs on today. So far very pleased with the smoker a lot of value for the money. Quality construction and the circulating fan is a feature found on the higher end units. The owners manual says it comes with a bottle opener but there was not one with the unit. Smoke On!


----------



## smoking in ft. collins (Nov 7, 2016)

How did the ribs turn out?  How is the temperature control?

Thanks, John


----------



## bdawg (Mar 5, 2017)

I am considering picking up one of these.  Does anyone else have one?  What do they think about it?  What is the Flame Broiler in this thing?  Does it interfere with a long smoke (say a brisket or pork shoulder?  Why is this model so cheap compared to the other pitboss models of the similar size?

Does this fall into the "it looks too good to be true, so it probably isn't" camp?


----------



## bluemule (Mar 15, 2017)

I have had a pit boss for almost 2 years. I got it from Menards for $399 on sale. Best grill ever I can even grill out in below zero temperatures. If I had to do it again I would.A+


----------

